# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نقل كلام الشيخ أبي إسحاق عن كتاب النظرات

## أبوبكر الذيب

### حرره المشرف ###
 كتاب ضعيف في الجملة، وإن كان لا أجحد - كما قلت - أن فيه شيئا من الصواب، لكن الخطأ أكثر بكثير من الصواب، و .. هذا جواب إجمالي أيضا .. لما الشيخ يخطئ في كل مائة حديثٍ في سبعة عشر حديثا، هذا يعني أن الشيخ لا يفقه شيئا، لوْ وجدوا 17 حديثا ضعيفا في الخمسة آلاف حديث، أنا أستكثرهم على الشيخ. علماء الحديث، مثلا شريك بن عبد الله النخعي، كان يحفظ مئات الألوف من الأحاديث ، وأخطأ في 400 حديث فقط، فقال فيه العلماء : سيئ الحفظ ، كم تساوي 400 حديث في مئات الألوف ؟ أما كان يغتفر له 400 حديث ؟ لا، هذه كثيرة جدا عند علماء الحديث، 400 حديث .. خطأ شديد، قتيبة بن سعيد كان يحفظ مائة ألف، ما قالوا إنه أخطأ إلا في حديث واحد فـقط، حديث في جمع التقديم، حديث معاذ بن جبل [عن مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ رضي الله عته أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ فِي غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ إِذَا ارْتَحَلَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَزِيغَ الشَّمْسُ أَخَّرَ الظُّهْرَ حَتَّى يَجْمَعَهَا إِلَى الْعَصْرِ فَيُصَلِّيَهُمَ  ا جَمِيعًا، وَإِذَا ارْتَحَلَ بَعْدَ زَيْغِ الشَّمْسِ صَلَّى الظُّهْرَ وَالْعَصْرَ جَمِيعًا، ثُمَّ سَارَ، وَكَانَ إِذَا ارْتَحَلَ قَبْلَ الْمَغْرِبَ أَخَّرَ الْمَغْرِبَ حَتَّى يُصَلِّيَهَا مَعَ الْعِشَاءِ، وَإِذَا ارْتَحَلَ بَعْدَ الْمَغْرِبِ عَجَّلَ الْعِشَاءَ فَصَلَّاهَا مَعَ الْمَغْرِبِ. قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد وَلَمْ يَرْوِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ إِلَّا قُتَيْبَةُ وَحْدَهُ . ]، وقالوا إنَّ ـــ أدخله على الليث بن سعد، والمسألة فيها نظر كبير. فـأربع مائة حديث في مئات الألوف يستعظمونه، فلما يجعلون في المائة حديث الأولى 17 حديثا ضعيفا، تكون منزلة الشيخ في الحديث صغيرة، ما له باع ولا ذراع ولا حتى شبه في علم الحديث. فأنا أرى أن كتاب النظرات حصل فيه نوع من التسرع في إخراجه، وكان الأولى عدم إخراج هذا الكتاب. وقلت لمن قابلني ممن لهم اختلاط بالذين كتبوا الكتاب، وبعض الذين كتبوا الكتاب هو الأخ مصطفى العدوي ### حرره المشرف ### وتربطني به علاقة طيبة ، وهو أخ فاضل، لكن أنا أرى أنه تورط في إخراج هذا الكتاب، يعني ما كان ينبغي له - مع علمه وفضله - أن يخرج هذا الكتاب.
قلت: أرى أنه من السياسة الشرعية عدم إفراد ردود على علماء السنة في هذا العصر، لأنه الآن، هذه الأحاديث التي خالف فيها الشيخ الألباني .. سائغٌ أن أسكت عنها أم لا ؟ سائغ .. لأن هذا ليس من الأشياء التي يقال فيها: لا بد من إظهار الحق ، لأن هذه مسألة اجتهادية . إذا كان يسوغ السكوت عن مثل هذه الأخطاء ، فالأولى السكوت، لاسيما وأهـل البدع قاموا بِقَضِّهِمْ وقَضيضِهِمْ على أهل السنة يريدون هدمهم, العوام لا يتحققون بشيء ، فإذا رأوا سيول أهل البدع يهاجمون أهل السنة، ورأوا بعض أهل السنة ممن ينتمون للمنهج يهاجم الشيخ أيضا، يقولون: فعلا ..طيب ، هذا من المبتدعة .. حاقد.. لكن .. هذا حاقد ؟ الذي يمشي مع الشيخ، ويقول بنفس دعوة الشيخ، وعلى منهج الشيخ وعقيدة الشيخ، هذا حاقد ؟ سلَّمنا أن المبتدع حاقد، لكن هذا ليس بحاقد. فلذلك تقل منزلة هؤلاء العلماء في نظر كثير من الذين ينتسبون إلى أهل السنة، وكما وَسِعَ الحافظ ابن حجر أن يسكت عن أخطاء الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد "، يَسَعُنا أن نسكت عن أخطاء الشيخ .. لا أقصد : نسكت بإطلاق .. لا نفرد ردودا، ولكن إذا جاءت مناسبة لتصحيح الخطأ نصححه في مكانه ، يعني مثلا: أنا أُخَرِّجَ كتاباً، و مَرَّ بي الحديثُ ، وأنا انفصلت على أنه ضعيف، والشيخ صححه، أقول – وبعدما أفرد الحجج بالتضعيف - : وقد صححه فلان الفلاني في كذا وكذا، وما تقدم من التحقيق يرده. وانتهيتُ. بذلك أنا قلت رأيي وانتقدت الشيخ، لكن في موضعه ، فلا يصل إلى هذه الموضع إلا أهله ، الذين هم مهتمين بالتخريج ونحوه ، وغالبا ما يكون في المهتمين بالتخريج من يُقَدِّر هذه المسألة ، ويقول : هذه مسألة خلافية . لكن إفراد كتاب في الرد على فلان وفلان في مسائل يسوغ السكوت عنها .. أنا أرى من السياسة عدم سلوك هذا المسلك، والحافظ ابن حجر – كما ألمحت آنفاً – لما نظر في " مجمع الزوائد " لشيخه الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي وجد أخطاء كثيرة، فبدأ يتعقب الهيثمي في بعضها، قال الحافظ ابن حجر: فبلغه – أي الهيثمي – ذلك، فشق عليه، فتركته رعاية له. يعني ترك التعقب على الهيثمي رعاية لشيخه، لأن هذه المسائل - طالما هي مسائل اجتهادية - مما يسوغ السكوت فيها، فالحقيقة أنا أتمنى أن يتفهم إخواننا هذا الكلام ، وأرجو – إذا وصل هذا الشريط لأحد منهم – إن لا يؤلف شريطا في الرد علي على هذه المسألة، ويقول: هو يريدنا أن نسكت عن أخطاء الشيخ، وهذه محاباة .. ، أنا لا أقول لك أن تسكت عن أخطاء أحد، بل أقول: نصحح الخطأ في مكانه، وما هنالك داعي لإفراد ردود على علماء السنة، لاسيما مع قيام أهل البدع ضدهم، حتى لا نلبس على العوام. والله أعلم.


[/b]

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد السكندري

----------


## أسـامة

أخانا الطيب ... أبو بكر الذيب... 
لي تعقيبات وتحفظات:
1- اعتدنا أن نوثق كلام أهل العلم بنقل مصادره... فأين مصدر هذا الكلام للشيخ أبي إسحق - حفظه الله؟
2- ذكرت الشيخ أبي إسحق الحويني بـ ( الشيخ ) وجردت الشيخ مصطفى دونها، فعسى أن لا يكون هذا مقصودًا، فكلاهما من رعاة السنة وأهلها، حفظهما الله تعالى.
3- القياس بين حفظ الرجال وبين تصحيح الأحاديث، القياس بعيد جدًا ولا أعتقد أن الشيخ أبي إسحق يقيس مثل هذه الأقيسة.
4- الشيخ مصطفى سمعته في أكثر من مصادفة يثني على الشيخ الألباني بأجود ما سمعته بين محبي السنة من المعاصرين، سماعاً (شخصيًا) في مسجد التوحيد بالمنصورة، حيث تربينا ونشأنا.
5- كثير قد قاموا على الشيخ الألباني في مسائل حديثية، وتعارض مع الشيخ مجموعة كبيرة، ولعل أشهرها حديث أسماء وكتاب حجاب المرأة المسلمة، بل كانت مسميات الكتب (الرد على الألباني) ما قال أحد بأن هؤلاء يبغضون الشيخ الألباني، بل يحبونه جميعًا، فلما هذه الفرية على الشيخ مصطفى؟
6- الحديث له مناهج، البعض متسامح (أو بلفظة لا أحبها "متساهل") كما هو معروف مثلاً عن توثيق ابن حبان، وقيل أيضًا في الشيخ / أحمد شاكر... وهناك مناهج حديثية أخرى.
7- الشيخ مصطفى بن العدوي وغيره من تلامذة الشيخ / مقبل، يتعرضون لمضايقات شديدة حديثية، وكذا حدث مع تلامذة الشيخ الألباني، هذا ضرب في السنة وأهلها، فلا نرضى لأحد بضرب أحد أعلام السنة سواء من المعاصرين أو من المتقدمين... بل نحبهم ونواليهم جميعًا.
8- المسائل الحديثية ينبني عليها مسائل فقهية، فعلم الحديث علم آلة، وله تبعات... فتمعن! هل يُقال: هذا خلاف سائغ؟ وهذا غير سائغ؟ فإن قلنا هذا... فلما كتبت الكتب والردود على الشيخ الألباني من الشيخ التويجري والمقدم وغيرهم كثير؟
9- نحن لا نقدس شخص الألباني ولا العدوي ولا الحويني... فلا تأخذنا الحمية... هذا شيخي وهذا شيخك... بل هم جميعًا شيوخنا الأفاضل الكرام... 
10- التعقبات الحديثية أمر قديم، وليس حديث... والغريب أن طلبة العلم يسهل عليهم تخطئة (الحافظ) ابن حجر العسقلاني ويصعب عليهم تخطئة أحد من (شيوخهم)... فسبحان الله.
11- التعقبات الحديثية لها مصنفات كثيرة يعلمها صغار طلبة العلم قبل مخضرمهم... ولم يُطْعَن في أحد المعقبين لمجرد تعقبه... ولكن يُقال: أنت ضعفت هذا الحديث، لما؟ والعبرة بالدليل العلمي والنهاية خدمة دين الله... فعسى أن نجتمع على الحب في الله وخدمة الدين... لا الجدال والمهاترات والخصومة لأشياء لا تستحق.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيك يا أخي أسامة وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن أنت فهمت كلامي خطأ وسأشرح لك 
1.إني أشهد الله أني أحب شيخنا المحدث مصطفى العدوي في الله وأنا أعلم علمه وصلاحه بل وإني أهاتفه فيما أشكل علي من مسائل 
2.أما هذا الكلام فهو مأخوذ من شريط مسجل لشيخنا أبي إسحاق في الكويت وللأمانة لم أسمعه ولكن قرأته مفرغا ونقلته كما ترى  وبلغني من بعض إخواني أنه سمع الشريط
3.أما سبب كتابتي للموضوع هو أن بعض الإخوان قال إن كلام الشيخ أبي إسحاق حول كتاب النظرات فليحتفظ فيه لنفسه وهذا تعدى غير مسموح به على محدث نحرير كأبي إسحاق حفظه الله ورعاه وأطال الله في عمره
4.أما الإنتقاد فهو للكتاب وليس للشيخ مصطفى حفظه الله فالكتاب كما قال شيخنا أبي إسحاق ضعيف في بابه

----------


## أسـامة

أشكرك على سعة صدرك وطيب خلقك... بارك الله فيك.
حب أهل السنة فضلاً عن كونهم علماء أهل السنة، هو دين ندين لله به.
أدري على سعة دراية مدى حب الشيخ أبي إسحق للشيخ الألباني فقد لا تخلو مناسبة من ذكر اسمه محبًا معظمًا له - جمعنا الله وإياهم في جنته - ولكن الشيخ أبي إسحق يدري مدى علم الشيخ مصطفى جيدًا فلا أظنه يطعن في علمه ولا كتبه، فعلى هذا قد أقيد هذا الكلام على عدم الأخذ به، عسى أن اسأله شخصيًا عنه عن قريب.
والشيخ أبي إسحق في هذا النقل، لم يطرح نقدًا، كما هو معمول به في النقد العلمي، فقد يكون رأيًا عامًا، فلينظر.
وحقيقة، بداية الكلام في أن الكتاب ضعيف في بابه، ونحو ذلك... كل هذا الكلام تحت عنوان (آراء) وليس تحت عنوان (نقد).
فنقد العلم بالعلم.
حقيقة لم أطلع على كتاب نظرات في السلسلة الصحيحة. ولكن ما أعلمه جيدًا تراجعات أهل العلم في بت سبق لهم، سواء الشيخ الألباني أو الشيخ مصطفى أو الشيخ أبي إسحق أو أي اسم تحت راية العلم... 
فقد تراجع الشيخ الألباني عن تصحيح أحاديث...؟؟؟!!! وتراجع عن تضعيف أحاديث...؟؟؟!!!
وهذا أمر ليس فيه عصمة لأحد، ولا عظم اطلاع... وتتبعه آخرين في تصحيح وتضعيف كالدويش والتويجري والوادعي وكلهم علماء أجلاء... وغيرهم كثير.
وعلى كلٍ... فلندع هذا الحوار حتى لا ينتقل بنا إلى جدل... لا علم فيه.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أسامة ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

وأسألك بالله يا أخ أسامة إن لقيت شيخنا أبي إسحاق أن تخبره أني أحبه في الله أبا بكر الذيب من ليبيا

----------


## ابن حمدان

أين نجد كتاب النظرات، وكم مجلد هو، وكم حديث فيه؟
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هو كتيب غلاف صغير!

----------

